# [Theme] Game of Thrones for GO Launcher Ex



## semperandroid (Jun 28, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I have published two themes for Go Launcher Ex for the hit series from HBO - Game of Thrones.

Game of Thrones Theme for GO Launcher Ex
Every Icon will be themed with a ring of fire
60 Wallpapers
3 Apps Drawer Wallpapers
5 Docks
*60 WALLPAPERS*
All the major houses of the land sigil
Banners with sigil for most houses
Key quotes from many characters
Cities of the land such as Kings Landing and Winterfell






































Game of Thrones Theme (Season 2) for GO Launcher Ex

20 Wallpapers
Every Icon will be themed with a ring of fire


----------

